# Bought My Puppy From A Store



## Cara (Jan 31, 2008)

I was bored one day and went into a puppy store and fell in love with my maltese. When i got home all i could think about was how adorable she was and that i wanted her SOOOOO BAD so i decided to go back and purchase her.the next day. She came with a certificate so i was able to trace down the breeder. Little did i know that i paid DOUBLE to get her from the store, ugh. After reading all these posts now i am paranoid that she came from a bad breeder. How do in know if the place is bad???? I was thinking of getting a second one from the breeder direct when she mates the same parents as my little princess is so cute. Has anyone ever heard of this place???


Quality Paws LLC 
Ausbury, MO 
Phone: 417-642-5650


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

I'm sorry but they are on the puppymill list; Virgil and Ruthie Snodgrass. MO is one of the largest puppymill states.


----------



## Cara (Jan 31, 2008)

What does a puppymill mean? Did they treat her badly????


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> I'm sorry but they are on the puppymill list; Virgil and Ruthie Snodgrass. MO is one of the largest puppymill states.[/B]


As much as you love your baby, i wouldn't recommend purchasing a second one from this breeder. ANY breeder who sells to a pet store does NOT have their puppies best interest in mind, and they sure don't have their puppies health in mind either. 

Your baby is lucky to have you!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

> I was bored one day and went into a puppy store and fell in love with my maltese. When i got home all i could think about was how adorable she was and that i wanted her SOOOOO BAD so i decided to go back and purchase her.the next day. She came with a certificate so i was able to trace down the breeder. Little did i know that i paid DOUBLE to get her from the store, ugh. After reading all these posts now i am paranoid that she came from a bad breeder. How do in know if the place is bad???? I was thinking of getting a second one from the breeder direct when she mates the same parents as my little princess is so cute. Has anyone ever heard of this place???
> 
> 
> Quality Paws LLC
> ...


I looked at their website. They list 5 different breeds that they offer..........I would guess they do not breed for the health and betterment of the breed. I would look elsewhere for my next pup. Your current baby is adorable, but I would not finanicially support this particular breeder by buying a second pup.


----------



## Cara (Jan 31, 2008)

I wont be getting another one from her then. I had a full blood workup to make sure she was healthy and she came back with flying colors.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> What does a puppymill mean? Did they treat her badly????[/B]


she may not have been treated badly, but her parents probably have lived their entire life in cages and probably have been bred too often with little or no human interaction. Please do not support this type of breeding practice by purchasing another baby from them.


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

Here is a link to the Humane Society about puppy mills: Puppy Mills

Please watch the videos as well, they are heart breaking. It will hopefully make you reconsider getting a puppy from these people or a pet store.

We would all be more than happy to help you find a reputable breeder who shows and wants to better the breed! :biggrin:


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

Here is a website with a good description of responsible breeders versus backyard and puppy mill breeders:

http://www.geocities.com/Petsburgh/Fair/1901/chart.html

I think one of the most heartwrenching things is the condition and treatment of the breeding dogs. They are treated as livestock. They are discarded either at auction or given to rescues or worse when the breeder is done with them. This site can provide you with a lot of other information regarding puppymills, it is quite upsetting.

http://www.prisonersofgreed.org/

Also, here is the link to the American Maltese Association breeders. There are other responsible maltese breeders that are not members of the AMA, but this is a very good place to start. Many breeders here will refer you to other maltese breeders that have puppies. I hope this helps:

http://www.americanmaltese.org/2007_AMA_Br..._List_03-16.pdf

What is done is done and you have your baby and love her and she is so lucky to have you and be free of her origins. If at all possible, please try not to support this industry, if there is no demand for puppymill dogs then the suppliers will be forced out of the business.


----------



## Cara (Jan 31, 2008)

This could be why my puppy is very frisky. This is my first puppy ever so i didnt find this site until AFTER i bought a pup. I wont be buying from her again, dont worry


----------



## paris'mom (Jul 14, 2004)

Hey Cara,

Now you know the evil side of the dog breeding business, why don't you spread the word? Tell your friends and family who look at your Princess and wants a puppy "just like that"

There are plenty of discussions of what makes an ethical breeder, or what to look for - check them out in the breeder section of Spoiled Maltese.

Welcome!


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

I am so thankful that you puppy's health so far, is great.

Being in Florida I feel we are BLESSED to have so very many wonderfully great breeders. The list is almost overwhelming.

Good luck with your new puppy and YEAH :chili: you came here to learn more. Believe me, you are NOT alone.

enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

> Good luck with your new puppy and YEAH :chili: you came here to learn more. Believe me, you are NOT alone.[/B]


Cara, 

Been there... done that... which is why I now volunteer for rescue... to sort of make up, if you will, for my having supported these bad breeders at one time. If you are looking for another Maltese, I can't blame you... but please at least consider rescue. Here is a good site and it is always very sobering to me that there are hundreds of Maltese accross the country at any one time of all ages which are looking for full time homes.

http://www.petfinder.com/search.html


----------



## binniebee (Sep 27, 2007)

Cara, I am so glad that your baby is in good health and in good hands, with you. Puppymills are just so sad for all concerned, and that is about the only people that would sell to a store. However, now that you know this you can help enlighten others. I, too, had no knowledge of such things when I purchased my Yorkie 20+ years ago from a pet store. Like you I just saw him and fell in love. He only lived to be about 8 years old. The next purchase, a Maltese, was from a small home breeder and had only one champion about 4 generations back, but he was mostly healthy and lived to be over 14 years old. I educated myself before purchasing my current baby, Midis. He is of pet quality but of champion breeders. So far, seems healthy (though we will really see when I take him in for his first annual checkup & shots this month).

Enjoy your darling baby and I guarantee you you can get a puppy from a reputable breeder at about the same, if not less, price than you got your store-bought Maltese.

Cyndi


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Whats done is done - love your baby, for you will receive it back ten-fold!

Put it down to those 'I learnt a very big lesson here' kind of moments, and try to educate others.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

> Whats done is done - love your baby, for you will receive it back ten-fold!
> 
> Put it down to those 'I learnt a very big lesson here' kind of moments, and try to educate others.[/B]


 :aktion033: :aktion033: I agree!!!! 
Nemo is also from a petstore! Whats done is done now we know so what we do now is what counts!!

ANDREA :grouphug:


----------



## ZoeGirl's Mommy (Feb 8, 2006)

Where do you find a "Puppy Mill List"? Is it online? And how do these breeders get on the puppymill list? 
This would be a great resource to people who are looking for a maltese!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

> Where do you find a "Puppy Mill List"? Is it online? And how do these breeders get on the puppymill list?
> This would be a great resource to people who are looking for a maltese![/B]


Large scale commercial breeders who wholesale puppies to brokers and pet stores are required to be licensed by the USDA. These are the breeders we commonly call "puppy mills" because they mass produce puppies like factories.

Here is the list by state:

http://www.prisonersofgreed.org/ListA2006.pdf


----------



## carolicious (Feb 25, 2008)

it's not exactly a "puppy mill list" but usually breeders on the list make their income off selling puppies, so that usually indicates that they're puppy mills. It is a list put out by the USDA. it's available online in pdf file


----------



## giselle79 (Aug 8, 2007)

Love your puppy for what she is. If it's conforting for you, think that you save her from a glass box and now you need to love her even more because you will never know if she was born amidst suffering and tears. However, don't support them again.
Maxi came from someone that can be qualified as a BYB or whatever bad is in the world. I love him but I promise that my next malt will be of a really good breeder with an excellent health guarantee. Just to make sure.


All puppies deserve to be loved, they didn't asked to come to this world


----------



## lady_630 (Apr 6, 2008)

can you guys check if these puppies come from a puppy mill..





< Hebron pets > 
Location : Los Angeles, CA 
Tel. (323)936-0670 / Cel.(213)500-6992 
4117 W. Olympic Blvd., Los Angeles, CA 90019 
Hebron Pets [email protected]


----------



## Cheri (Jan 7, 2008)

> can you guys check if these puppies come from a puppy mill..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can't say for sure, but it's pretty certain that ANY petstore dog came from a mill. That's a sad reality.
If you want to know for sure, you'll need the 'breeders' name that was on her papers and the state and name of the kennel. Then you can search it online. I know there's a site that lists all mills, but I lost the link when my computer took a dive, so hopefully someone will post it.

I agree that you should just move on from here and take it as a lesson learned. You're not a bad person for buying at a store, most people don't know where they come from (and that's the major problem) so you're not alone!
~~Cheri~~


----------



## lady_630 (Apr 6, 2008)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=560078
> 
> 
> 
> ...





as stupid as it sounds. my dog didn't have papers. it was a small shop. he said i had to pay 60 for akc papers and i didn't bother. I loved my dog too much and i'm not going to breed her or anything for papers to be needed. all i got were the shot phampeletss =]


----------

